# canal rd



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone going.to canal this saturday? We should have a pretty decent group going.


----------



## youngDUMP (Apr 25, 2012)

We will be going tonight. Possibly tomorrow too. Will post up if we do.


----------



## youngDUMP (Apr 25, 2012)

Here are a few pics from Saturday


----------



## youngDUMP (Apr 25, 2012)

A few more


----------



## youngDUMP (Apr 25, 2012)

And


----------



## youngDUMP (Apr 25, 2012)

One of those wasn't from the ride. lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice pics!


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hmmm mustve not seen yall at ll. Then again there wasnt a whole lot of people out there. Ya ended up flipping mine in a water hole. Got very lucky and nothing in the motor.


----------



## youngDUMP (Apr 25, 2012)

We rode on the east side mainly. Didn't see but maybe 3 other groups the whole time but lots of trucks in the parking lot. Glad you came out unscathed.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ya me too, aint gonna lie i was real scared for a couple mins


----------



## 450foreman (Oct 24, 2011)

So canal rd is a legal spot no chance of the law showin up There's a big group of us tht wanna come out


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Canal is legit. There will be a ton of bikes out there. Everyone usually parks in the same area and no issues. It think a couple of rzr's got stolen from the hotel up the street tho

Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

youngDUMP said:


> One of those wasn't from the ride. lol


Which one I couldn't tell lol Giggidy Giggidy. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## youngDUMP (Apr 25, 2012)

Riding on the road is almost the only way the law will mess with you. We ride out there often. Trying to get something set-up for this coming weekend actually if anyone is interested


----------



## youngDUMP (Apr 25, 2012)

Here is the facebook page for the ride this sunday. 


Canal Wheeler Ride | Facebook


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a few people that wants to head down on may 19 to have a little fun if anyone else wants to meet up and ride we will post exact times later


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Possibly. Were actually trying to make a trip to red creek at the end of may


----------

